# pros and cons on the Bowtech admiral.



## Spinnerbait Nate (Feb 1, 2009)

what are yalls opinion on the  pros and cons on the Bowtech Admiral. Just pros and cons on the admiral. thanks


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 1, 2009)

The only con I see is the short ATA.


----------



## kcausey (Feb 1, 2009)

It feels 10lbs heavier on the draw than your average bow and gets nothing in return.  It is hard to draw and slow compared to similar models...for example....i shot a 71lb Admiral at 29" with a 365 grain arrow.....it only got 303fps.  The way it draws you'd expect it to get into the mid 310's.  I shot a 70lb Allegiance with the same arrow at 309fps with smooth mods...it felt 15lbs lighter on the draw.  The admiral and captain are very quiet and dead in hand as most most bowtechs.  I wanted to buy an Admiral but that draw was rough on me and i used to shoot a Darton c/p/s and a 2008 X Force HF.  I ended up getting a nib 2008 allegiance, threw some 82nd airborne mods on it, at 64lbs I'm getting 298-300fps with a 370gr arrow.
If i were gonna get an Admiral, i would get a 60lb bow and shoot a bit lighter arrow.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 2, 2009)

I def. agree with kcausey.  Its not ment as a speed bow so the slowness of the bow is expected.  On the other hand it is expected to be one of the smoothest bows out there.  When actually pulling the trigger on your release I would say it is even smoother than the guardian...less hand shock etc. if you can believe that.  But like kcausey said its got to be one of the roughest I have pulled back for what you get out of it for speed.  I would buy the guardian again before I bought the admiral.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 7, 2009)

kcausey said:


> It feels 10lbs heavier on the draw than your average bow and gets nothing in return.  It is hard to draw and slow compared to similar models...for example....i shot a 71lb Admiral at 29" with a 365 grain arrow.....it only got 303fps.  The way it draws you'd expect it to get into the mid 310's.  I shot a 70lb Allegiance with the same arrow at 309fps with smooth mods...it felt 15lbs lighter on the draw.  The admiral and captain are very quiet and dead in hand as most most bowtechs.  I wanted to buy an Admiral but that draw was rough on me and i used to shoot a Darton c/p/s and a 2008 X Force HF.  I ended up getting a nib 2008 allegiance, threw some 82nd airborne mods on it, at 64lbs I'm getting 298-300fps with a 370gr arrow.
> If i were gonna get an Admiral, i would get a 60lb bow and shoot a bit lighter arrow.



I agree 1000% on the dead in hand smoothness, but I found just the opposite on the draw. I shot a 70# Admiral yesterday and it pulled easier than my Reezen set on 62. To qualify this statement, I am not talking about the different draw force curve of the Reezen, I'm talking about pull *weight*. I think I'm going with the Captain though, for the longer ATA. I've found that I just like longer bows better.


----------



## kcausey (Feb 7, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I agree 1000% on the dead in hand smoothness, but I found just the opposite on the draw. I shot a 70# Admiral yesterday and it pulled easier than my Reezen set on 62. To qualify this statement, I am not talking about the different draw force curve of the Reezen, I'm talking about pull *weight*. I think I'm going with the Captain though, for the longer ATA. I've found that I just like longer bows better.



lol....that's because the reezen draws like crap too...XF in my opinion is the best draw for speed.
Captain is a good choice....i had to shoot a 27.5" captain....i could tell it was dead in hand...that's all


----------



## titlewave (Feb 9, 2009)

kcausey said:


> It feels 10lbs heavier on the draw than your average bow and gets nothing in return.  It is hard to draw and slow compared to similar models...for example....i shot a 71lb Admiral at 29" with a 365 grain arrow.....it only got 303fps.  The way it draws you'd expect it to get into the mid 310's.  I shot a 70lb Allegiance with the same arrow at 309fps with smooth mods...it felt 15lbs lighter on the draw.  The admiral and captain are very quiet and dead in hand as most most bowtechs.  I wanted to buy an Admiral but that draw was rough on me and i used to shoot a Darton c/p/s and a 2008 X Force HF.  I ended up getting a nib 2008 allegiance, threw some 82nd airborne mods on it, at 64lbs I'm getting 298-300fps with a 370gr arrow.
> If i were gonna get an Admiral, i would get a 60lb bow and shoot a bit lighter arrow.




Its all in the set up as these bows can be micro tuned for draw stop and draw length. I just bought one and sent it off to the bow tuner for some custom mods, hope to have her back in 5 weeks. Till then i am shooting my gaurdian, which sounds twice as loud as my new admiral. The admiral may be a tad slower , but it is so quite it is shocking .


----------



## Browtine (Feb 9, 2009)

titlewave said:


> Its all in the set up as these bows can be micro tuned for draw stop and draw length. I just bought one and sent it off to the bow tuner for some custom mods, hope to have her back in 5 weeks. Till then i am shooting my gaurdian, which sounds twice as loud as my new admiral. The admiral may be a tad slower , but it is so quite it is shocking .



Yeah, I was at the shop the other day when a guy was looking at an Admiral. We both shot it and both commented that on the release we kept waiting for it to go off, and heard the arrow hit the target before we felt the bow move. Quiet, too, just as you said. He ended up with a Captain, which is just as sweet and a bit longer, which I prefer. The Admiral fit me better than the DXT though.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 9, 2009)

if your looking for a smaller ATA bow but fast go with the x force


----------



## john.lee (Feb 9, 2009)

i had a 08 admiral and i really liked it because of the absolute zero hand shock and smoothness.  I put down my drenlin for this bow and the draw wasnt bad at all.  I just couldnt shoot as good groups because of the short ata but i have a captain and its even better for me but thats just my 2 cents...


----------

